# java moss foreground



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

how would you make a java moss foreground? would you just tie them around pebbles?


----------



## Axeru (Apr 11, 2006)

Or try to put the javamoss underneath the gravel in the foreground, and having it grow up from underneath. The simply cutting it when it reaches to far up.  :der:


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Axeru said:


> Or try to put the javamoss underneath the gravel in the foreground, and having it grow up from underneath. The simply cutting it when it reaches to far up.  :der:


That's the technique I'm currently using. I spread the Java Moss out as thin as possible and placed a few pebbles here and there. It kept the moss down and didn't block a whole lot of light. If I try to pick the piece up it brings gravel from below it up as well. Doing mighty fine!

The same can be done with any moss and Riccia.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

_The same can be done with any moss and Riccia._
You could certainly use this approach for moss, although it would probably be easier to attach the moss to a rock, piece of wood or a plastic mesh that you could bury in the substrate. I don't think you could simply take riccia and put it in the substrate. Riccia is really a free floating plant and it doesn't attach itself to anything like moss does. Riccia needs to be held down by string, hairnet or overlapping plants, etc.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Sure you can use that approach: http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/aqua/rfluitansinfo.html

You don't bury it, just use enough gravel to hold it down.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

My method works from the link, just don't bury it in gravel.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I had some that I didn't know what to do with so I let it set free on the substrate. It ended up in a corner and is attatched firmly enought that I can run the vacume over it and it stays put. I may leave it there. It looks happy.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, I'd imagine it's physically possible, but it seems it would require quite a few variables to be in place. 

-No fish that will pick at it.
-No bottom feeders like corys etc.
-Not alot of current. 

I'd would also seem that it would make more of a mess in the tank as opposed to tieing it or using hairnets.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

There will be some havoc by the bottome feeders, I had around 100+ shrimp in that thing...


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Turle I've been meaning to ask you, what type of rock is that on the far right side? I love the looks of it.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

That method won't work, I have corys.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm using some JM to make a foregorund area in my cube and I've tied the moss onto Coconut pieces from a broken cave. It means I can lift them out or move them when i rescape and hopefully they will look totally natural as the coconut is pretty inconspicuous.










I've also tied it onto a coconut cave in my main tank and it's doing brilliantly, I think I may remove the fishing line soon.

If I were you I'd tie it on with cotton which will then rot and break so you don't have to go in and cut the fishing line off as I'm going to have to do!


----------

